# Snow Dump



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone have a Location to Dump Snow in Toronto Area?

Seems everyone is filling up faster then we can move it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Draglams taking it at 100 a load on horner. We have a site at airport and 7 are at 65 a load.


----------

